# Subterrainian termite control



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

In our area,,Nebraska, we have the termites that live just above the water level in the ground and journey upwards to wood or cardboard to eat,,,using mud tunnels so never exposed. To hollow out walls and even eat paper out of the back of pictures(actually saw that)

Anyway I read a few years ago that their was a Canadian system that basically baited the termites into eating poison which transferred back to the main nest. That killed the whole colony vs a perimeter treatment that formed a barrier around your house and sent them packing over to the neighbors,,,so never killed one,,just chased them around.

Only Google search was some chems you trenched around the house and reapplied every 6 months or so and wasnt very cheap. The Canadian bait method seems best option.

Anyone ever done it this way??? What kind of bait and bait stations etc???


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Total scam for many reasons.
There going to want you to place them every 10' or so and out beyond the drip line of the house.
What makes you think there even going to be able to find them?
Then there going to charge you to come back and do nothing more then open it up and look at it.
A real chemical treatment if done right is far more then just some liquid pored into the trench.
A block foundation will get drilled in every void, including all the piers, trenched under the house along the footings and around every pier.
Any slabs get drilled.
Then over 100 gal.'s depending on the size of the house gets injected into the holes, trenches filled, then a 3' long rod is used on the outside to inject it all the way down to the footing.
No way is this redone every 6 months.
In most cases if you pay for a reinspection they come back once a year and just inspect for tunnels.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Some q6 years ago I had a subterranean termite infestation. At the rime the only option was the termicide trench and rod method. Essentially the drill through al exterior concrete outdoor structures, dig a 1 foot by 6 inch trench around the permit er of your house and then if there is a basement drill a hole every foot through the floor toward the footing. Termicide is injected into each hole, and on the outside using a rod, it is injected from the footings to the surface. The. The trench is filled and back filled. It lasta for 10 or 15 years.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Right and wrong is simply a matter of perspective...having been involved in the pest industry for 20+ years I would encourage you to do your homework regarding the Sentricon Always Active System. This system has been used successfully for years and is less intrusive than a traditional liquid system. In addition to that, it's friendlier to the environment. I notice several comments about the time that chemicals last, it really depends upon many factors including the product, consistency of application and the soil being treated. 

...This is my perspective.


----------

